# Hello from Mymouse



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello

I am 28 years old and I am mousesitting 4 small baby mice now and really want to have mice again.

I have loved mice since I first saw them when I was small, my mom thought it was disgusting but I could only see those cute little creatures with their tiny babies. In my country there are no mouse shows and when I was small everyone thought I was mad for wanting a mose :lol: but when I grew up I got my first fancy mouse when I started working in a petstore.
They were breeding mice and I got to do that with them, they were focused on breeding white mice with black eyes and shiny coat we called it satin. We also got long coat, then spotted once, tricolor and black and tan. Then sometimes we would get brown once with half or all of it´s face white. I liked the color very much but for some reason they all had bad temperment :shock: the rule was that if a mouse would bite (for no reason) they would not be used for breeding so I never got very any of these with the white face that I could use.I have not bred mice in my home yet because my partner doesn´t like the smell of the males so when I stopped working in the petstore I stopped breeding but kept a few cages for the future  If we move to a bigger place I can start breeding as much as I want yay! We are looking at bigger houses now 

Now the mouse breeding stock has diminshed so much now before I was able to aquire mice again and it is so difficult to import mice here (rat´s are illegal to import at this time, it´s so stupid). But the pestore I worked in had some mice to built up again the fancy mouse breeding stock but they are so much fewer than before so it is extremely difficult to start breeding without everything being so related. 
I hope to be able to import mice someday to help the fancy mouse (what is the word...stock?)

I also saw that feeder breeders are welcome here and I am so happy for that, me for example would rather that a mouse person breeds the mice rather than some of the reptile owners because many times I would receive poor mice into the petstore from ignorant people who thought they could breed their own feeding mice (to save money) and feed them only humanfood and bad stuff. I would rather than that I bred the mice and they would be healthy and well taken care of while they live, also you can choose for ex. the bad temperment mice to sell to them rather than the very nice once who are better pets.

But I still really love my mice and there colours you have there abroad are amazing! You are really lucky to have access to good breeders and large vaerity of colours and access to mice shows. 
This is long enough for now, I hope to start owning mice soon and hopefully breeding someday  until then I would like to read here, learn more and enjoy your photos 

Just want to add that mice are more common pet now than in the past and I mainly breed for my self and pet, not for feeding.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the Forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! What part of the world are you in?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you  
I am in europe


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome along :welcomeany


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------

